
Relive a Part of Xerox PARC's History: Smalltalk-80 on a Raspberry Pi - homarp
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/relive-part-xerox-parcs-history-smalltalk-80-raspberry-michael-engel/
======
johndoe0815
Hi, author here - happy to answer questions.

This has been posted twice earlier
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23816867](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23816867)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23789016](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23789016)),
but didn't attract any comments on hn so far...

~~~
tambourine_man
Meta: can I ask what tool you use to get notified when a link has been posted
to HN? Google Alerts? Thanks

Great project btw

